# LED light clearance at Lowes



## James S (Oct 23, 2006)

Sorry, this was last week and I totally forgot to post about it until now, but I'll bet some still have them.

I've noticed in the last year that Lowes started carrying several LED light bar and puck type lights. They were rather expensive and sold under the "portfolio" brand name.

evidently they were too expensive as Lowes had them all stacked on one of their clearance racks here. I picked up a 12" originally priced at $20 for $16. Not a huge discount, but I wanted to see what they really looked like 

They have wide angle 5mm led's in them and the light is pretty cool and not terribly bright. But they do have some kind of power supply in them and not just a diode as they do not flicker at all.

I'm thinking I might mount it under the stair railing for some night light effects on the stairs or something.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I'll definitely check this one out.

Geoff


----------

